# Bad Business practice at Holiday World RV



## Law Dog (Jul 27, 2010)

Bad Business practice at the Holiday world in League City today.. Located a trailer I liked. Salesman quoted me the price, I made a conter offer, salesmen checked with his boss and returned and said he would sell it a that price. Went back inside and started Filling out the paper work and credit application waiting for the wife to arrive to show her the trailer. After filling out all the paper work and giving him a $2,000 dollar deposit, He came back and said it was sold 10 minutes ago... I guess someone must of had a better $ offer after we walked away from the trailer ....You would think that the sales manager would have contact the salesman to verify he was still working on the deal and paperwork... I spoke with the sales manager and he said Sorry! This seems to be Bad Business practice. What a waisted of time at the Holiday World in Leaque City. I will look some where else to buy !!!


----------



## pipeliner345 (Mar 15, 2010)

JEEEEEEEEEEZZZZZZZZZ!!! buying an rv is the biggest rip off you will ever experience. they are marked up so hi!. i have bought many and i hate it!!


----------



## Muleman (Dec 6, 2011)

Your 2000.00 deposit was a binding contract!!!!!!!! They would have found me one just like it or better to my liking or they would be hearing from my lawyer!!!!!!!!


----------



## Hunter11 (Jun 26, 2008)

Go on some of the more popular RV forums like rv.net and share your story. Hurt them in the pocket book by costing them some sales.


----------



## Law Dog (Jul 27, 2010)

Great idea, just made the post on rv.net


----------



## wisslbritches (May 27, 2004)

I have heard of the same thing happening before but is was at the Holiday World in Katy. Gotta watch those guys.


----------



## scotccrn (Jan 4, 2006)

Both myself and my parents purchased from Holiday World with no problem. Tim was a great salesman. I lurked the showroom with him for 3 years and before I bought and he never showed any sign of impatience. Now the other salesman there sucked. Ask for Tim.


----------



## bigdaddyflo (Jul 27, 2012)

*Bad luck = no business*

Wow, the gall that some businesses have. Sorry to hear about your bad luck, but now I know NOT to go there. I was looking to upgrade my RV there. But since they have done this to a fellow 2cooler, they can do without my business!


----------



## rglide09 (Mar 21, 2012)

4 years ago we looked at a new Cougar 5th wheel from the same store. We got a price on the unit we liked (verbal) and shopped around. We went back to look again and decided to buy the one we were quoted. Surprise, the RV was 8K more than we were told. I bet we spent 2 hours looking and it would seem the salesman would have had plenty of time to get the correct price. 
Needless to say we walked away and went to PPL and bought a used Montana, great folks to deal with, no pressure and gave a great trade for our old RV. They have units that are just about brand new. Give PPL a shot at you business, they appreciate customers!


----------



## Law Dog (Jul 27, 2010)

Thanks for all the Info, We went to PPL this week and bought a Dutchman Denali, the trailer looks brand new with lots of extras... PPL are great folks to deal with, and no pressure. They had several other units that are just about brand new. Great customer service and They appreciate their customers!!!!


----------



## D.L. (Sep 13, 2007)

What is PPL?


----------



## Ducatibilt (Jul 8, 2010)

D.L. said:


> What is PPL?


http://www.pplmotorhomes.com/

They're basically a consignment lot, but probably one of the biggest and nicest in the country. Great place to get parts from too.


----------



## wisslbritches (May 27, 2004)

Congratulations on your new rig. Many happy trails await!


----------



## smokinguntoo (Mar 28, 2012)

Not to highjack the thread, but. . .

PPL is THE place for RV parts, but they have a person on the front desk (where Earl used to be) that doesn't know much about RV parts and is argumentative. She has a personality only a mother could love. After numerous attempts to find parts they have or can order and getting nowhere, I gave up on dealing with her. Deal with the BACK parts desk for someone that knows what they are doing. Clark Chandler is a good guy to deal with too. Earl's legs hurt too much for the front desk job. Miss him.

SG2


----------



## jerkalip (Jul 15, 2013)

word to the wise find another RV dealer. I bought a high end fifth wheel from these same people and its been one nightmare after another. no service after the sale. my rig has spent nearly a year in the shop waiting on repairs 6mos at time. when I got it back work was shoddy or something else was damaged this last time it was broke into TV and home entertainment system stolen among other things. do yourself a favor shop somewhere else. and remember you are the customer it s your hard earned money get the deal you want or walk!!!!!!!!!


----------

